# CCR negatively marked by Pepper despite continuing monthly repayments



## Manor (19 Mar 2021)

> Has anyone any experience of having their CCR register negatively marked?  My CCR rating was marked negatively late last year by Pepper despite the fact that I'm continuing my monthly repayments to them.  My loan expired in 2016 and I continued to repay at the same rate of capital & interest repayments for the past number of years and Pepper continued to collect.  However they recently changed my grading on the CCR to negative.  This is impacting my ability to re-finance.  They state that because my loan is expired they now have to classify this as being in arrears despite the fact that it has been expired for years.  They say they have changed their reporting policy and how they report on the CCR.  Has anyone any experience or advice on this matter?  At my wits end.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Mar 2021)

Surely

If your loan term has expired and you have not repaid the loan, then you are in arrears and should be on the CCR? 

Why did you not pay it off by the end date? 

Brendan


----------



## Manor (19 Mar 2021)

Hi Brendan
The loan was expired for 4 years however I continued to make the same repayments as had been agreed with Bank of Scotland prior to it expiring and moving to Pepper.   They never marked it up on the CCR until recently.  My loan offer for re-finance expired recently and the bank I am refinancing with is refusing to refinance on the basis of the negative rating on the CCR.  Would love to discuss offline if you have any advice .


----------



## RedOnion (19 Mar 2021)

Is this on a BTL or your PPR mortgage?


----------



## Manor (19 Mar 2021)

BTL


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Mar 2021)

No need to discuss it offline as the answers may help others.

You didn't repay your loan per the agreement so it's in arrears. 

I don't see why you have any complaint? 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Mar 2021)

So you have a cheap tracker which is 4 years overdue? 

Sell the property and repay the loan.

Brendan


----------

